# Complete Modifier List



## Cherish79 (Jul 26, 2011)

Does anyone know a link to get a complete list of ALL of the usable modifiers? I have tried to find one and am unable to. The Ingenix CPT book I had for 2010 had a pretty extensive list, and it might have been a complete list, but the AMA book I have for 2011 doesn't have as many. We are trying to bill an assistant surgeon charge with a P8 modifier (along with the 80 modifier) and it is being denied, and I'm wondering if this is an internal modifier for our billing system or if it is an actual modifier.

I did try to look up the modifier, and I even tried checking my 2010 CPT book and still can't find it, which is making me think it is an internal modifier for our billing system that didn't actually get sent to the insurance (the insurance is denying as it doesn't follow Medicare billing guidelines and this is the only thing I can think of that might be triggering that denial) or if I can find it on a list somewhere. Thanks!

Cherish


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2011)

There are CPT modifiers and HCPC II modifiers, the P8 is a HCPC II modifier and the 80 is a CPT modifier, you need both books to get close to a full listing.  However after the books went into print there were new modifiers added such as 33.


----------



## Cherish79 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, Duh! Thanks for reminding me!


----------

